# MN Opener!!



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Where is everyone going for opener???

As for me I will be in the north metro area/Mille lacs area.. Water temps will most likely be warmer..

Fish shallow, hit a fattie and ensure safe realeases fellas!!!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

1st year Muskie fishing!! 
Detroit lake, or maybe Beers (in maplewood) with my daughter, hope she scores a nice one.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Mille Lacs for me.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I will be around the Alexandria area this weekend. Thinking about heading up to Miltona on Sat. and Lobster on Sun. Can't wait to chase the big guys.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

SODSUCKER,

Good luck, hope you land a big one! Wish I could come along. Probably talk to you when you get back.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND,
You just get better so you can come along. Maybe you could be the first to put a walleye in the new livewell. Oh thats right you only catch bullheads.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Detroit Lakes. May troll some for muskies, but I think I'll spend more time [email protected]$$ fishing.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Going to miss the opener due to :******: :******: :******: reasons. Good luck to you guys and let us know how you did :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

So how did everybody do? Let's see some pics.

SODSUCKER, did you land any? Any follows?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Went out Saturday morning, had 3 follows of which one was huge but no takers. The back was at least 6+ inches across, freaked Bethany out!! We did manage to catch several decent Pike of which we kept 6, so we had a nice fish fry that evening. Was hard fishing because it was a new lake for me, next time I hope to put us on the fish sooner.

HUNTNFISH
Are you going to feel well enough to go nine holes this week?


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Fished in central minnesota and picked up 2, one being 32" and the other 40". We had many fish follow, but not many takers.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

SODSUCKER,

No flogging for me, for awhile anyway.

I hope I can do some fishing this weekend though!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

No fish for me either this weekend. Ended up fishing smaller water in central MN. Water conditions were perfect, I was the only boat on the water all weekend fishing skees and still no fish!!

Did get a couple of follows and some small pike.. But nothing that made the knees shake!


----------

